# goldblatt blade runner



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

have any of you hangers tried this tool yet? it just seems that its going to take up valuable pouch space.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

heres the link 



looks like a cool way to cut the rock


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

I tried one a supplier lent me. It is a joke for a hanger in my opinion. Its large bulky and only cut the paper both sides now and then. I was glad I didnt pay for the thing.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Crap. Save your hard earned.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Its a huge POS, anyone wanna buy one cheap!!!!!!!


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> Its a huge POS, anyone wanna buy one cheap!!!!!!!


F#c& no! But I'll pay the shipping if you send it to me to laugh at!


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I got one and I find that it works pretty slick, a lot less rasping needed. But yes it is bulky.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

How come you and not the others, git-r-dun? Board thinner where you are? Added extra magnets to the thing?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems overpriced for what it does.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Theres alot of tools out there, designed for people that don't know how to do it.

They market these tools for that them folks

If you find that a blade-runner is "helpful" to you,,,, 

Well, never mind.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Well, never mind. ?????? That's not fair.. be more open and tell us how you really feel... Just for chits and giggles ,,, please??


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

First of all it's from certainteed which belongs to St Gobains, Goldblatt just markets it. It was out here in Germany long before USA. It's more or less a do it yourselfer tool. And for those guy's who like it. Its Kind of like the tool we Market, Bulky, sometimes it works sometimes not. Hey I'm Honest I prefer a Knife instead.

Rebel


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

rebel20 said:


> First of all it's from certainteed which belongs to St Gobains, Goldblatt just markets it. It was out here in Germany long before USA. It's more or less a do it yourselfer tool. And for those guy's who like it. Its Kind of like the tool we Market, Bulky, sometimes it works sometimes not. Hey I'm Honest I prefer a Knife instead.
> 
> Rebel


But you can't do all those free-hand super curvy-wavy numbers with a knife! I'm always cutting wavy-curvy free-hand stuff and thinking "gee, I wish I had a baked potato sized magnetic deal-io that I could push instead of pull.":laughing:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Its just like that SpeedRocker knife they have, bulky!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

betterdrywall said:


> Well, never mind. ?????? That's not fair.. be more open and tell us how you really feel... Just for chits and giggles ,,, please??


 LOL,,,, Its like showing uo to a job with "training wheels" on your pickup !!!!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I do that! :scooter:


----------



## S&SDRYWALL (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually no, the blade runner is a great tool if your doing drywall art and have to cut oblong objects or objects with wierd shapes, i dont think its sole purpose is to cut rock when hanging normal houses etc.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,,, Its like showing uo to a job with "training wheels" on your pickup !!!!


Ha hee haw!! My wifes nephew was trying to explain to me how his boots got wore out yesterday,, said it was due to riding his motorcycle,, putting his foot down coming to a stop I told him he needed training wheels,, needless to say it was fun giving him a rough time..


----------



## WinRocFlint (Nov 24, 2010)

*Blade runner WOW*

Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,,, Its like showing uo to a job with "training wheels" on your pickup !!!!


You are a funny man. :thumbsup:



betterdrywall said:


> Ha hee haw!! My wifes nephew was trying to explain to me how his boots got wore out yesterday,, said it was due to riding his motorcycle,, putting his foot down coming to a stop I told him he needed training wheels,, needless to say it was fun giving him a rough time..


I used to ride bikes, mostly Harleys. I'd get so loaded that my then girlfriend (now wife) would have to put her feet down at times when we came to a stop, because I'd forget to (she started doing that after we fell over once with one).


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required.it.


You'd be surprised at the things we do. 

Welcome, WinRoc. We buy from you.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.


The key is you dont board everyday--there is no way you can cut faster than a seasoned veteran drywaller-period. Ive hung board for 31 yrs and for sh*t$ and giggles I got one [at a reduced price] to see the hoopla----what a joke----its not a fulltime drywall tool by any means........ Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.


I definitely agree with you, I can make cuts faster with the tool and there cleaner. Also my cuts are never off with it. Also I don't use it for every cut, just mainly where i'm ripping the sheet down.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Please inform me, due to curiosity and not argumentativeness....how do you use this tool on a pile of board that's stood up? In the video the sheets were laying down, and the guy had to pull the sheet out to make the cut. how do you do this with stood up sheets? stick something behind the pile? I can rip sheets _pretty fast... _


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.


 You said that you are not a full time rocker, and then you say "I am faster than any of you at cutting strips"

You did say that,,,, :thumbup:


----------



## DAVE17352 (Nov 19, 2010)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.


When I used the unit the supplier loaned me I did by a new set of cutter rollers from a local big box store. I wanted to be sure to give it a fair chance. It only cut both sides now and then. Easily less than 50 percent of the time. Also the only rips that are hard to cut due to breaking are maybe 1-1/2" and smaller. Thats right in the range that this unit will quit working. 
I have been drywalling for 30 years and I like gadget tools. Even though I could have had this for free I am going to give it back, it isn't worth keeping in my tool bucket or my tool box on my truck. It is a waste of space. But hey thats just my opinion more power to ya!


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

WinRocFlint: I tell ya something that is a fact,, There is no way in hell you would ever keep up with any of my sheetrockers.. I could take the worst of them,, the one that is still learning.. and he would smoke your azz. Ain't I COOL??? for the real cool guys,, this was just abit of sarcasm ,, not to be taken seriously at all , just like the OP of WinRocFlint. Gee,,, I am tha man!! or at least I think so the last time I checked. Hell I'm not so sure now,, I may have to get me one of them there man bra's if I get any fatter. Oh well,, atleast it will go good with the pimples on my azz.
And Hey don't laugh,, I am proud of ever one of my pimples .


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

WinRocFlint said:


> Response from you tradesman is remarkable. I never in my dreams thought you would think this to be any more than a tool you put in your tool box and use on occasion when required. I do not board full time but I can say that with a blade runner I am faster than any of you at cutting strips or following a line for curved bulheads, if I have the blade runner and you have a knife. The taper will appreciate the cleaner cut edge to a keyhole saw as well. As for those who say it works part time.....Change the blades once every 20 sheets and don't store it with the blades rubbing of each other. It is not meant to replace a knife. Put it in this context. Tapers would rather not have a 10" flat box to do flats but they drag the thing to every job they go to in case they need it. If they use it, they saved alot of time doing it the old fashioned way.





git-r-dun said:


> I definitely agree with you, I can make cuts faster with the tool and there cleaner. Also my cuts are never off with it. Also I don't use it for every cut, just mainly where i'm ripping the sheet down.


just too few activity..
specially winrocflint..
really it sounds to be joke.. looks like you have registered just for posting this:
1 post 0 thanks 0 thanked nov 2010 Ha Ha! come on!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> But you can't do all those free-hand super curvy-wavy numbers with a knife! I'm always cutting wavy-curvy free-hand stuff and thinking "gee, I wish I had a baked potato sized magnetic deal-io that I could push instead of pull.":laughing:





S&SDRYWALL said:


> Actually no, the blade runner is a great tool if your doing drywall art and have to cut oblong objects or objects with wierd shapes, i dont think its sole purpose is to cut rock when hanging normal houses etc.



I received one of these from Trim-Tex recently and am quite happy with it especially when it comes to the "curvy-wavy" numbers.:thumbsup: I have done a couple fancy medallions with it now and couldn't imagine having to use a knife again to cut those. 

It's a great tool for spur of the moment design. Is it practical to carry around while doing a regular boarding job ? Probably not unless you have a stooge doing nothing but cutting rips all day.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I received one of these from Trim-Tex recently and am quite happy with it especially when it comes to the "curvy-wavy" numbers.:thumbsup: I have done a couple fancy medallions with it now and couldn't imagine having to use a knife again to cut those.
> 
> It's a great tool for spur of the moment design. Is it practical to carry around while doing a regular boarding job ? Probably not unless you have a stooge doing nothing but cutting rips all day.


Oh the good ole days of Drywall talk









I wonder why winrocflint only ever made one post









I thought winrocflint explained well enough in post #19 it was not meant to replace the knife. So maybe you can send it to Moose boy Sir mudslingr, let him make a video of it:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

S&SDRYWALL said:


> Actually no, the blade runner is a great tool if your doing drywall art and have to cut oblong objects or objects with wierd shapes, i dont think its sole purpose is to cut rock when hanging normal houses etc.


 your the only one that got this one right !:thumbsup:


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought I wanted one until I read some of the postsesses on this thread.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh the good ole days of Drywall talk



those where the days :thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a blade runner the other day and it seems to be a pretty cool tool


----------

